# New Southern Rep



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Following on from the resignation of Robokn, I am pleased to announce that Richard aka mighTy Tee has agreed to take over the role.

Welcome to the TTOC Rep team Richard!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Lee and to everyone else who suggested me.

Lets just hope I can live up to the expectations.... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome to Repdom Rich :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Good choice - well done Richard


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it too late to say I don't want him as a Rep :wink: although, then again he does own the best colour TT so he will be perfect for the role - congrats Richard


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome mate I hope you have more luck as a rep than you do on ebay :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome mate I hope you have more luck as a rep than you do on ebay :wink:


Welcome to the job of no thanks :lol: 
Oi Andy same goes for you re eBay :lol:


----------

